# begeistern/enthusiasmieren (transitiv/intransitiv)



## Liam Lew's

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne wissen, ob die Wörter "begeistern" und "enthusiasmieren" intransitiv verwendet werden können und ob Ihnen das Wort "enthusiasmieren" geläufig ist? Ich kenne mich mit der Kategorisierung von Verben in transitiv und intransitiv leider nicht so gut aus und bin mir deshalb nicht sicher, ob für diese beiden Wörter intransitive Formen existieren. I nehme an, dass die meisten mit dem Wort "enthusiasmieren" nicht vertraut sind.

Anlass zu dieser Frage gibt mir eine Diskussion im English Only Forum, in der es um das englische Verb "to enthuse" geht, welches sich im Englischen transitiv und intransitiv verwenden lässt.
Thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2673512

Danke!


----------



## Frank78

Intransitiv ist "Ich bin leicht zu begeistern.", d.h. es gibt kein Akkusativobjekt.

"Ich begeistere mich für klassische Musik" ist transitiv.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Frank78 said:


> Intransitiv ist "Ich bin leicht zu begeistern.", d.h. es gibt kein Akkusativobjekt.
> 
> "Ich begeistere mich für klassische Musik" ist transitiv.


Und lässt sich das Wort auch ohne die "sein-Form" intransitiv verwenden?


----------



## fdb

Frank78 said:


> Intransitiv ist "Ich bin leicht zu begeistern.", d.h. es gibt kein Akkusativobjekt.



"Ich bin leicht zu begeistern" bedeutet: "es ist leicht, mich zu begeistern". Das Verb ist also transitiv.



Frank78 said:


> "Ich begeistere mich für klassische Musik" ist transitiv.



"sich begeistern" ist nicht transitiv, sondern reflexiv.


----------



## ablativ

"enthusiasmieren" habe ich noch nie gehört - geschweige denn aktiv gebraucht. Man versteht zwar sofort, dass es von "Enthusiasmus" abgeleitet ist, aber nicht, dass der Duden dem Verb bzgl. der Häufigkeit 2 Balken (von 5) zugesteht, während er selbst viele geläufigere Wörter nur mit einem einzigen versieht.  

Wie "interessieren" lässt sich "begeistern" auch transitiv verwenden: Ich hoffe, ich kann ihn dafür interessieren, ich kann ihn für dieses Projekt begeistern.

"sich begeistern" als reflexives Verb ist intransitiv. Der reflexive Charakter des Verbs verschwindet u.U. bei Anwendung im Partizip Perfekt: "Ich bin begeistert". "Ich habe *mich* dafür begeistert" kann aber reflexiv weiter bestehen.

"Ich bin begeistert" kann allerdings auch als Zustandspassiv im Vergleich zum Vorgangspassiv "ich bin begeistert worden" gesehen werden; dann ist es natürlich transitiv, denn das Passiv kann nur von transitiven Verben gebildet werden.

"begeistern" kann also sowohl reflexiv und damit intransitiv wie auch transitiv verwendet werden.


----------



## bennymix

Thanks Liam, for moving this topic here.  I'm not able to follow all the details of the debate, but am I correct that your position -- not intransitive-- is holding its own, or, with minor modifications?


----------



## Liam Lew's

ablativ said:


> "enthusiasmieren" habe ich noch nie gehört - geschweige denn aktiv gebraucht. Man versteht zwar sofort, dass es von "Enthusiasmus" abgeleitet ist, aber nicht, dass der Duden dem Verb bzgl. der Häufigkeit 2 Balken (von 5) zugesteht, während er selbst viele geläufigere Wörter nur mit einem einzigen versieht.


Das hat mich auch stutzig gemacht. Soweit ich bewerten kann, wird dieses Wort fast gar nicht verwendet. Selbst ein ganzer Balken ist meiner Meinung nach noch zu viel für dieses Wort.



ablativ said:


> Wie "interessieren" lässt sich "begeistern" auch transitiv verwenden: Ich hoffe, ich kann ihn dafür interessieren, ich kann ihn für dieses Projekt begeistern.
> 
> "sich begeistern" als reflexives Verb ist intransitiv. Der reflexive Charakter des Verbs verschwindet u.U. bei Anwendung im Partizip Perfekt: "Ich bin begeistert", die Intransivität bleibt. "Ich habe *mich* dafür begeistert" kann aber reflexiv weiter existieren.


Interessant ich ging davon aus, dass sich das Wort nicht intransitiv verwenden lässt, nachdem ich mir auf canoo.net etwas über intransitive und transitive Verben durchgelesen habe. Aber das Verb hat doch bei reflexiver Verwendung ein Akkusativobjekt. Wie kann es dann intransitiv sein? 

Ich habe das Verb in Sätzen wie "Ich bin begeistert" eher als Zustandspassiv gesehen.
Etwas begeistert mich. -->Ich bin begeistert (von etwas).

Gemäß canoo.net müsste es sich hierbei um ein intransitiv verwendetes transitives Verb handeln.



bennymix said:


> Thanks Liam, for moving this topic here. I'm not able to follow all the details of the debate, but am I correct that your position -- not intransitive-- is holding its own, or, with minor modifications?


(It seems that I was wrong and what I wrote to you needs some restrictions(PM) As it looks now, my position was right.). But however, I'm still not sure and we didn't arrive at an conclusion so far.
One thing is clear, we can't use the German word "begeistern" intransitive in the way English does. We can't say "Ich begeistere" to mean that we are enthused. It only works with "sein" or reflexive.


----------



## Edinburgher

fdb said:


> "sich begeistern" ist nicht transitiv, sondern reflexiv.


 Ich würde im Gegenteil sagen, daß wenn ein Verb reflexiv ist, dann ist es ipso facto transitiv.  Reflexivität ist also ein Spezialfall von Transitivität.
Ob ich mich begeistere, oder dich begeistere, da ändert sich doch nicht die Art des Verbs, sondern nur die Person des Pronomens.  Beide Versionen sind transitiv, die erste ist reflexiv, die zweite nicht.

In dem Sinne glaube ich, wird unsere Suche nach einem "echt" intransitiven Gebrauch von "begeistern" erfolglos ausgehen.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



Edinburgher said:


> In dem Sinne glaube ich, wird unsere Suche nach einem "echt" intransitiven Gebrauch von "begeistern" erfolglos ausgehen.



Das glaube ich auch. Ich habe jetzt eine ganze Weile darüber nachgedacht, aber mir fällt kein intransitiver Gebrauch ein. Das gilt für "begeistern". 

Die Vorsilbe "be-" deutet ja, meine ich, immer auf Transitivität hin:

_Ich handele. Aber ich *be*handele jemanden / etwas.
Ich antworte. Aber ich *be*antworte eine Frage.
Ich denke. Aber ich *be*denke ein Problem / jemanden mit Geschenken._
etc.

Für "enthusiasmieren" habe ich überhaupt kein Gefühl.


----------



## animelover

Leicht umgangssprachlich kann man höchstens das Objekt auslassen, was dann natürlich aber impliziert ist:

Habt ihr schon von dem neuen Komiker gehört? Der macht immer so putzige Sachen. Ich weiß zwar nicht ganz wie er's anstellt, aber irgendwie begeistert der einfach.

(=er begeistert uns)

Edit: Obwohl, wenn ich nochmal darüber nachdenke, die Formulierung oben hört sich für mich irgendwie intransitiv an, also nicht wie gleichbedeutend mit er begeistert uns, sondern mit er ist unterhaltsam. Oder wie in "er tut etwas", aber nicht wie "er tut es irgendetwas/jemandem an")


----------



## Sowka

animelover said:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht ganz wie er's anstellt, aber irgendwie begeistert der einfach.
> 
> (=er begeistert uns)
> 
> Edit: Obwohl, wenn ich nochmal darüber nachdenke, die Formulierung oben hört sich für mich irgendwie intransitiv an, also nicht wie gleichbedeutend mit er begeistert uns, sondern mit er ist unterhaltsam. Oder wie in "er tut etwas", aber nicht wie "er tut es irgendetwas/jemandem an")



Ich empfinde da ein impliziertes "jeden": _Er begeistert jeden / alle, die sich seine Show ansehen_.

"Begeistern" kann ich mir ohne jemanden, der begeistert wird, nicht vorstellen. Aber es kann durchaus sein, dass die Sprache auch an diesem Punkt gerade im Wandel ist, und dass dieses implizierte Akkusativobjekt, das ich hier noch empfinde, nicht für jeden so nachempfindbar ist.


----------



## ablativ

Edinburgher said:


> Ich würde im Gegenteil sagen, daß wenn ein Verb reflexiv ist, dann ist es ipso facto transitiv.  Reflexivität ist also ein Spezialfall von Transitivität.
> Ob ich mich begeistere, oder dich begeistere, da ändert sich doch nicht die Art des Verbs, sondern nur die Person des Pronomens.  Beide Versionen sind transitiv, die erste ist reflexiv, die zweite nicht.
> 
> In dem Sinne glaube ich, wird unsere Suche nach einem "echt" intransitiven Gebrauch von "begeistern" erfolglos ausgehen.



Dass ein reflexives Verb eo ipso transitiv ist und Reflexivität immer ein Spezialfall von Transitivität ist, stimmt so einfach nicht. Bilde doch mal einen transitiven Satz mit "sich irren" oder mit "sich sputen/beeilen". Diese Verben, die eben nicht transitiv gebraucht werden können, nennt man *echte *
reflexive Verben. 

Die reflexiven Verben (ohne "echt"), die du meinst, sind z.B. "sich waschen", denn hier lässt sich das (Reflexiv-) Pronomen erfragen: Wen oder was wäscht er? Antwort: "sich" (refl.) bzw. "seinen Hund", also "ihn", also transitiv. Das Pronomen kann hier auch am Satzanfang stehen: "Ihn wäscht er" bzw. "sich wäscht er"; 
 "sich irrt er" klingt albern.

"sich begeistern" ist neben der Frage, ob es ein transitives Verb ist oder nicht, vor allem auch ein *relatives Verb*, das eine Ergänzung braucht, damit der Satz sinnvoll wird: "Ich begeistere mich *für *mittelalterliche Kunst".



> Gemäß canoo.net müsste es sich hierbei um ein intransitiv verwendetes transitives Verb handeln.



Das ist *vielleicht* möglich, trifft aber hier - glaube ich - nicht zu.
Ich sehe einen signifikanten Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "sich begeistern" und "jem. begeistern". Es sind m.E. verschiedene Verben, die zwar gleich lauten, aber unterschiedlich zu behandeln sind, semantisch und syntaktisch.

Ich kann bei "ich begeistere mich für Kunst" nur schwerlich fragen "Ich begeistere *wen *für Kunst? Mich!" Oder die o.g. Umstellung zum Satzanfang: *Mich *begeistere ich für Kunst. 

Von daher würde ich zum gegenwärtigen Stand der Diskussion noch immer sagen: 



> "begeistern" kann also sowohl reflexiv und damit intransitiv wie auch transitiv verwendet werden.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Sowka said:


> Ich empfinde da ein impliziertes "jeden": _Er begeistert jeden / alle, die sich seine Show ansehen_.
> 
> "Begeistern" kann ich mir ohne jemanden, der begeistert wird, nicht vorstellen. Aber es kann durchaus sein, dass die Sprache auch an diesem Punkt gerade im Wandel ist, und dass dieses implizierte Akkusativobjekt, das ich hier noch empfinde, nicht für jeden so nachempfindbar ist.


 Ich sehe das genauso. Für mich ist auch ein impliziertes Akkusativobjekt vorhanden. Und ich finde auch, dass Begeistern ohne ein Ziel nicht möglich ist.


Sowka said:


> Für "enthusiasmieren" habe ich überhaupt kein Gefühl.


Ich hatte/hab ebenfalls kein Gefühl für dieses Wort. Duden gibt gute Beispiele für die verschiedenen Bedeutungen. Es wird ziemlich so wie das Verb "begeistern" verwendet. Selbst eine reflexive Verwendung ist möglich.


ablativ said:


> Gemäß canoo.net müsste es sich hierbei um ein intransitiv verwendetes transitives Verb handeln.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist *vielleicht* möglich.
> 
> Dennoch könnte ich mir noch immer vorstellen, dass es einen gewissen Bedeutungsunterschied gibt zwischen "sich begeistern" und "jem. begeistern".
Click to expand...

 Ich stimme dir zu. Ich sehe auch Bedeutungsunterschiede. Duden gibt gute Beispiele für die verschiedenen Bedeutungen. All das ändert für mich aber nichts an dem transitiven Charakter des Verbs "(sich) begeistern". Es ist immer eine Richtung, in die die Begeisterung geht oder ein Ziel, in dem sie mündet vorhanden. Und es ist immer ein Auslöser/eine Ursache vorhanden. Ursache/Auslöser sowie Ziel/Richtung können ausgelassen werden, sind aber immer impliziert. Das Präfix "be-" vermittelt wie auch Sowka schon angemerkt hat, das implizierte Objekt und somit einen transitiven Charakter, wenn auch die Syntax klar auf einen intransitiven Charakter schließen lassen kann. Deshalb würde ich trotzdem noch behaupten, dass es sich bei dem Verb "begeistern" um ein generell transitives Verb handelt, das durch Auslassen des Objekts oder Verwenden des Zustandspassivs intransitiv verwendet werden kann. Deshalb würde ich wie Edinburgher sagen, dass ein "*echter*" intransitiver Gebrauch des Verbs "begeistern" nicht möglich ist. Es ist lediglich ein "syntaktische-intransitiver" Gebrauch möglich.

Bei einem echten intransitiven Gebrauch denke ich an so etwas wie:
Die Milch kocht.(canoo.net) = In diesem Beispiel ist kein Objekt vorhanden und auch keins impliziert.


> Ich kann bei "ich begeistere mich für Kunst" nur schwerlich fragen "Ich begeistere *wen *für Kunst? Mich!" Oder die o.g. Umstellung zum Satzanfang: *Mich *begeistere ich für Kunst.


Mir fällt es überhaupt nicht schwer zu fragen "Wen/was begeistere ich für Kunst? Mich!". Auch wenn der Sinn der Frage mal dahingestellt sei. Aber der ist ja genau genommen schon bei der reflexiven Verwendung des Verbs "begeistern" nicht vorhanden.


----------



## animelover

Ich kann "er beistert" auffassen als 

...aber der ist einfach begeisternd!

Was in meinen Ohren noch gut klingt, wohingegen sich."...aber der ist uns einfach begeisternd." fragwürdig anhört.

Natürlich ist es hier möglich, ein Objekt zu finden, aber zumindestens ist das wohl der bestmögliche"intransitive" Gebrauch.

>Mir fällt es überhaupt nicht schwer zu fragen
Vom Satzbau ist "mich" sowohl in "Ich irre mich" als auch in "Ich wasche mich" das Objekt (Syntax). Der Unterschied, und weshhalb man den Begriff (echt) reflexiv einfürhrt, ist, daß das Objekt bei irren nicht mehr intuitiv heraushörbar ist (Semantik). Soetwas wie "Du irrst den Peter" oder "Ich irre meine eigene Person" klingen fragwürdig, auch wenn man sich darunter etwas vorstellen könnte. Die Gesamtheit "sich irren" kann man als intransitiv bezeichnen. Man sollte hier zwischen Wortherkunft (Etymologie) und moderner Verwendung unterscheiden.
Ich finde, "sich irren" ist hier grenzwertig. Wie auch für Liam klingt "Wen begeistere ich?" - "Meine eigene Person. / Meinen Geist." für  mich nicht ganz so verkehrt wie bei irren, aber auch nicht ganz natürlich.


----------



## Liam Lew's

animelover said:


> ...aber der ist einfach begeisternd!


Ich würde hier nicht mehr von transitiven und intransitiven Verben sprechen sondern von einem Adjektiv.

*Anmerkung zum reflexiven Gebrauch von "begeistern":
*


ablativ said:


> "sich begeistern" ist neben der Frage, ob es ein transitives Verb ist oder nicht, vor allem auch ein relatives Verb, das eine Ergänzung braucht, damit der Satz sinnvoll wird: "Ich begeistere mich für mittelalterliche Kunst".


Das stimmt. Bei der Ergänzung dieses Verbs kann es sich um ein Akkusativobjekt oder ein Dativobjekt handeln.

Ich würde beim reflexiven Gebrauch zwei Arten des Verbs "begeistern" unterscheiden, die für mich aber beide transitiv sind.

1. sich begeistern für etwas
2. sich begeistern an etwas

1. Ich habe mich dafür begeistert. oder Für Fußball kann ich mich nicht begeistern. (Für wen/was habe ich wen/was begeistert?)
In diesen Beispielen haben wir sogar ein doppeltes Akkusativobjekt. Hier ist immer mindestens ein Akkusativobjekt vorhanden und ein anderes zumindest impliziert.

2. Ich begeistere mich an der Landschaft. (Wen begeistere ich an wem/was?)
Hier haben wir ein Akkusativobjekt in Form des Pronomens und ein Dativobjekt.


----------



## Edinburgher

ablativ said:


> Dass ein reflexives Verb eo ipso transitiv ist und Reflexivität immer ein Spezialfall von Transitivität ist, stimmt so einfach nicht. Bilde doch mal einen transitiven Satz mit "sich irren" oder mit "sich sputen/beeilen". Diese Verben, die eben nicht transitiv gebraucht werden können, nennt man *echte *
> reflexive Verben.


 OK, kapiert.  Ich kann mich irren, du kannst dich irren, aber du kannst nicht mich irren (höchstens irre*führen*!).


			
				animelover said:
			
		

> Die Gesamtheit "sich irren" kann man als intransitiv bezeichnen.


 Das ist eine interessante Art, es zu betrachten.  Wenn wir uns ein reflexives Verb (egal ob echt oder flexibel) unter die Lupe nehmen, können wir beim Begriff 'sich irren' das interne Verb (_irren_) transitiv nennen (weil es das Reflexivpronomen als Akkusativobjekt nimmt), wenn wir aber das Pronomen als Teil des Verbs betrachten (also "sich irren" als Gesamtverb ansehen), dann ist dieses Gesamtverb intransitiv.


			
				Liam Lew's said:
			
		

> Bei der Ergänzung dieses Verbs kann es sich um ein Akkusativobjekt oder ein Dativobjekt handeln.


 Nein, das sehe ich anders.  Bei solchen Ergänzungen handelt es sich um indirekte Objekte, das heißt, bei
_sich begeistern für etwas _oder_ sich begeistern an etwas_
ist _etwas_ nicht Objekt des Verbs, sondern Objekt der Präposition (_für_ oder _an)_, und diese bestimmt ja schliesslich, welchen Kasus das Objekt trägt. Wir nennen ein Verb doch nur dann transitiv, wenn es ein direktes Akkusativobjekt hat.


----------



## ablativ

Edinburgher said:


> Wenn wir uns ein reflexives Verb (egal ob echt oder flexibel) unter die Lupe nehmen, können wir beim Begriff 'sich irren' das interne Verb (_irren_) transitiv nennen (weil es das Reflexivpronomen als Akkusativobjekt nimmt), wenn wir aber das Pronomen als Teil des Verbs betrachten (also "sich irren" als Gesamtverb ansehen), dann ist dieses Gesamtverb intransitiv.



Da kann ich dir leider gar nicht folgen. "sich irren" ist ein echtes reflexives Verb und intransitiv. Punctum.  Ein Kriterium für vorhandene  Transitivität ist die Passivierbarkeit. Ein Verb ist demnach _transitiv__, wenn es in ein Vorgangspassiv gesetzt werden kann, bei dem das (Akkusativ-) Objekt zum Subjekt wird._(Aus: Wikipedia). Ich irre *mich* (Refl.-Pronomen im Akkusativ, aber völlig irrelevant für die angebliche, aber nicht gegebene Transitivität). Man kann kein Passiv bilden: Ich werde geirrt, ich werde beeilt, ich werde angestrengt - alles das sind keine sinnvollen Formulierungen. 



> Ich würde beim reflexiven Gebrauch zwei Arten des Verbs "begeistern" unterscheiden, die für mich aber beide transitiv sind.
> 
> 1. sich begeistern für etwas
> 2. sich begeistern an etwas
> 
> 1. Ich habe mich dafür begeistert. oder Für Fußball kann ich mich nicht begeistern. (Für wen/was habe ich wen/was begeistert?)
> In diesen Beispielen haben wir sogar ein doppeltes Akkusativobjekt. Hier ist immer mindestens ein Akkusativobjekt vorhanden und ein anderes zumindest impliziert.



Der Kasus des Objekts ist an das Verb gebunden. Dass hier eine Präposition gewählt wurde, die nun zufällig den Akkusativ regiert ("für"), hat ebenfalls mit Transitivität nichts zu tun.

"sich freuen" ist ein echtes reflexives Verb und intransitiv. Ich kann nicht jemanden freuen, allenfalls *er*freuen, aber das ist nicht unser Beispielsverb.
Ich freue mich *über* (wen oder was?) das schöne Wetter müsste dann transitiv sein, ist es aber nicht, da "sich freuen" kein Objekt hat (da intransitiv), welches dem Verb (sich freuen) zugewiesen werden kann.

Sonst müsste ja "ich freue mich *mit* (wem oder was?) meinen Freunden" deshalb, obwohl dasselbe Verb "sich freuen" vorliegt, intransitiv sein, weil "mit" den Dativ regiert.

Zusammenfassend: Präspositionen, auch die im Akk., spielen bei Transitivität keine Rolle. Edinburgher hat mit seiner Einschlätzung (Post 16) völlig recht, wenn er von einem "direkten Akkusativobjekt" spricht.


> Soetwas wie "Du irrst den Peter" oder "Ich irre meine eigene Person" klingen fragwürdig, auch wenn man sich darunter etwas vorstellen könnte. Die Gesamtheit "sich irren" kann man als intransitiv bezeichnen. Man sollte hier zwischen Wortherkunft (Etymologie) und moderner Verwendung unterscheiden.
> Ich finde, "sich irren" ist hier grenzwertig. Wie auch für Liam klingt "Wen begeistere ich?" - "Meine eigene Person. / Meinen Geist." für mich nicht ganz so verkehrt wie bei irren, aber auch nicht ganz natürlich.



Genau: "sich irren" ist intransitiv und "irren" mit Akk.-Obj. erxistiert nicht. Natürlich gehe ich hier vom heutigen deutschen Sprachgebrauch aus und nicht von Grimms Märchen oder von den Gedichten von Walther von der Vogelweide etc. "Ich begeistere mich für etwas" klingt, wie du ja schreibst, unnatürlich, wenn man den Satz umformt (und das muss eben möglich sein, damit Transitivität vorliegt) und fragt: Wen begeistere ich? bzw. "Mich begeistere ich für die Kunst": *Nein, *die Kunst begeistert* mich *(Akk.-Obj.), und somit liegt in diesem Fall dann auch tatsächlich Transitivität vor. 

Ein anderer Aspekt:* kausative *Verben sind oft transitiv ("ich habe die Wäsche aufgehängt"); nicht-kausative Verben sind meist intransitiv ("die Wäsche hat hier gehangen"). Kausative Verben drücken aus, dass das Subjekt einen Vorgang (typischerweise Zustandsänderung) verursacht.
Dabei wird das Objekt (Akkusativobjekt) in den Vorgang involviert (als Patiens). (Aus: Forum für die dt. Sprache).

"Ich begeistere mich für Kunst" drückt keine Zustandsveränderung aus. "Ich begeistere jemanden für Kunst" sehr wohl.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Edinburgher said:


> Nein, das sehe ich anders. Bei solchen Ergänzungen handelt es sich um indirekte Objekte, das heißt, bei
> _sich begeistern für etwas _oder_ sich begeistern an etwas_
> ist _etwas_ nicht Objekt des Verbs, sondern Objekt der Präposition (_für_ oder _an)_, und diese bestimmt ja schließlich, welchen Kasus das Objekt trägt. Wir nennen ein Verb doch nur dann transitiv, wenn es ein direktes Akkusativobjekt hat.





ablativ said:


> Zusammenfassend: Präspositionen, auch die im Akk., spielen bei Transitivität keine Rolle. Edinburgher hat mit seiner Einschlätzung (Post 16) völlig recht, wenn er von einem "direkten Akkusativobjekt" spricht.




Verstanden! Vielen Dank!

Die Frage nach der Intransitivität/Transitivität bei reflexiven Verben wird streitig bleiben. Auch unter den Linguisten sind verschiedene Positionen vertreten.

Folgt man canoo.net strikt, so müsste es sich bei dem reflexiven Verb "sich begeistern" um ein Mittelverb (auch pseudotransitives Verb) handeln, und somit nicht um ein transitives Verb. 
"*Pseudotransitive“ Verben (Mittelverben)* sind Verben, die zwar mit einem Akkusativ stehen, die aber nicht ins Passiv gesetzt werden können"(canoo.net). 
Es steht dort aber auch nicht klar geschrieben, dass pseudotransitive Verben intransitiv sind. Allerdings bleibt für mich immer noch streitig ob man reflexive Verben ins Vorgangspassiv setzten kann. Oft ist dies nicht möglich aber ich sehe dort durchaus auch mögliche Fälle (siehe nächster Abschnitt). 

Folgt man der Universität Heidelberg, so müsste es sich bei dem Reflexiven Verb "sich begeistern" eindeutig um ein intransitives Verb handeln. Auf einer Seite der Uni Heidelberg werden nämlich unechte und auch echte reflexive Verben unter intransitiven Verben aufgeführt. Es wird sich dabei auf das Setzen des Verbes ins Vorgangspassiv mit folgendem Beispiel bezogen: 


*unechte reflexive Verben*
sich beherrschen, sich interessieren, sich verändern
(wenn anstelle eines Objekts ein Reflexivpronomen auftritt, z.B. ich beherrsche mich - ich werde von mir beherrscht = *unlogisch*)

Ich finde dieses Argument aber nicht besonders stark, da ja genau betrachtet schon die reflexive Verwendung vieler Verben an sich nicht besonders logisch ist (so auch "sich begeistern"). Wenn ich mich selbst beherrschen kann, warum kann ich dann nicht auch von mir selbst beherrscht werden. Diesen Gedankengang kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das gleiche gilt für das unechte, reflexive Verb "sich begeistern". Hier handelt es sich für mich eher um subjektive Einschätzungen. 

Die Technische Universität Berlin sieht dieses Thema etwas differenzierter. Sie bezieht sich auf eine englische Quelle, scheint deren Gültigkeit aber auch für deutsche Grammatik gegeben zu sehen. Ich sehe das ähnlich. Für mich besteht kein großer Unterschied zwischen der deutschen und der englischen Grammatik, wenn wir über Objekte, reflexive Verben und Transitivität/Intransivität sprechen. Die Technische Universität Berlin klassifiziert reflexive Verben als einen Sonderfall und stuft sie letztendlich aber als transitive Verben ein, soweit das Reflexivpronomen referenzidentisch mit dem Subjekt ist. Das Reflexivpronomen ist dann das direkte Objekt und steht im Akkusativ.


Hier ein Link der zu einem Video der TU Berlin über Transitivität und Intransitivität von Verben, weitere Klassifikationssysteme und Kritik an der Einteilung in transitiv und intransitiv. Der Kommentar zu der Einteilung von reflexiven Verben findet sich am Ende des Videos. (*Der angegebene Video-Link wurde von berndf, Moderator, autorisiert.*)

Hier der Link zu der Seite auf der sich dem Thema "Syntax" gewidmet wird. Von dieser Seite stammt der Video-Link.


Abschließend lässt sich für mich festhalten, dass das System der alleinigen Klassifizierung von Verben in transitiv und intransitiv oder auch ditransitiv nicht ausreichend ist, um die die Gesamtheit der Verben klar und eindeutig abzudecken.
Bei den reflexiven Verben stößt das System an seine Grenzen. Das Verb "sich begeistern" erfüllt Kriterien für transitive sowie nach der Auffassung anderer auch für intransitive Verben. Das Verb "begeistern" ist daher in allen nicht-reflexiven Bedeutungen/Verwendungen transitiv. Bei einem ausgelassen Akkusativobjekt, das sich aus dem Kontext erschließt oder impliziert ist, handelt es sich um eine intransitive Verwendung eines transitiven Verbs. Das trifft insbesondere für das Zustandspassiv zu, da in diesem das Objekt zum Subjekt wird. Die reflexiven Verben könnte man zu beiden Kategorien zählen, je nachdem wie man die Klassifikation interpretiert und was für ein subjektives Empfinden man hat. Für mich zählen auch die reflexiven Verben zu den transitiven. Aber das ist meine Meinung, keine Tatsache.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## Hutschi

fdb said:


> "Ich bin leicht zu begeistern" bedeutet: "es ist leicht, mich zu begeistern". Das Verb ist also transitiv.
> 
> 
> 
> "sich begeistern" ist nicht transitiv, sondern reflexiv.



Ist es nicht sowohl transitiv als auch reflexiv? (Wen begeistere ich? Mich!)
"Ich begeistere ihn" ist jedenfalls transitiv.
Oder hat das mit zwei möglichen Bedeutungen zu tun?

Ich begeistere ihn. (Er ist über mich begeistert.)
Ich begeistere ihn für Fotografie. (Er ist über Fotografie begeistert.)

Ich begeistere mich für etwas. (Die erste Bedeutung: "Ich begeistere mich" - (Bedeutung: Ich bin über mich begeistert.) ist nicht möglich. (Oder nur "spaßhaft".) In spaßhafter oder ironischer Verwendung ist es also transitiv.

(Niemand begeistert mich, nur ich begeistere mich.)

Liam hat es ja bereits alles sehr gut theoretisch beschrieben.

Ich neige nun auch dazu, es sowohl reflexiv als auch transitiv einzuordnen.
Ich denke, das gilt zumindest für alle Verben, bei denen auch eine transitive Form neben "A _verbt_ _sich_" auch "A _verbt _B" möglich ist.
Es kann aber eine Bedeutungsverschiebung geben.
Beispiel: Ich verspreche mich.  Ich verspreche ihr das Buch. Hier würde ich im ersten Fall eher keine Transitivität sehen.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Hutschi said:


> Ist es nicht sowohl transitiv als auch reflexiv? (Wen begeistere ich? Mich!)
> "Ich begeistere ihn" ist jedenfalls transitiv.
> Oder hat das mit zwei möglichen Bedeutungen zu tun?
> 
> Ich begeistere ihn. (Er ist über mich begeistert.)
> Ich begeistere ihn für Fotografie. (Er ist über Fotografie begeistert.)
> 
> Ich begeistere mich für etwas. (Die erste Bedeutung: "Ich begeistere mich" - (Bedeutung: Ich bin über mich begeistert.) ist nicht möglich. (Oder nur "spaßhaft".) In spaßhafter oder ironischer Verwendung ist es also transitiv.
> 
> (Niemand begeistert mich, nur ich begeistere mich.)


Hutschi lies den ganzen Thread.
Die Reflexivität ist unstreitig. Das Word ist auf jeden Fall reflexiv. 
Über die Transitivität sind wir uns im Thread immer noch nicht einig (siehe meinen letzten Kommentar in meinem letzen Post). Nach meiner Ansicht lassen sich reflexive Verben als transitiv einstufen. Somit wäre "sich begeistern" transitiv und auch reflexiv. Nach der Meinung anderer lassen sich reflexive Verben als intransitiv einstufen. Dementsprechend wäre es dann reflexiv und intransitiv.

Das Verb hat in reflexiver Verwendung eine andere Bedeutung.
Z.B. Für Sport kann ich mich nicht begeistern. --> In mir lässt sich kein Interesse an Sport entwickeln.
Z.B. Ich begeistere mich an der Landschaft.--> Ich erfreue mich an der Landschaft. Ich genieße die Landschaft.

Sieh dir auf dieser Seite die Beispiele 2 a und b an.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, das gilt zumindest für alle Verben, bei denen auch eine transitive Form neben "A verbt sich" auch "A verbt B" möglich ist.
> Es kann aber eine Bedeutungsverschiebung geben.
> Beispiel: Ich verspreche mich. Ich verspreche ihr das Buch. Hier würde ich im ersten Fall eher keine Transitivität sehen.


Guter Ansatz!
Ich würde auch zwischen echten reflexiven Verben und unechten reflexiven Verben, mit einem im Akkusativ stehenden Objekt, unterscheiden. Das entspricht dann dem, was du in deinem Post beschrieben hast. Jedoch betrachte ich der Einfachheit halber letztendlich lieber alle reflexiven Verben als transitiv und lasse das 2. Kriterium für Transitivität außer Acht, um nicht in jedem Fall einzeln prüfen zu müssen.
*Echte reflexive Verben:*
"A verbt sich" aber "A verbt B" ist nicht möglich. [Beispiel: sich ausruhen-->Er ruht sich aus. Er ruht dich aus.]
*Unechte reflexive Verben:*
"A verbt sich" und "A verbt B" [Beispiel: sich abtrocknen-->Er trocknet sich ab. Er trocknet dich ab/die Teller ab
Der Unterschied der hier für mich besteht ist, dass sich viele unechte reflexive Verben eher ins Vorgangspassiv setzten lassen als echte reflexive Verben. Damit wäre dann das zweite, formal notwendige, Kriterium für ein transitives Verb erfüllt. Bei den echten reflexiven Verben funktioniert das generell eher seltener. Hinzu kommt, dass es bei vielen unechten reflexiven Verben möglich ist, nach dem Reflexivpronomen zu fragen, was aber auch bei einigen echten reflexiven Verben möglich ist. Diese beiden Unterschiede sind aber unter anderem von subjektivem Empfinden abhängig und es gibt mitunter Ausnahmen. 

*Beispiele echt reflexiv:*
Er ruht sich aus. -->"Er wird ausgeruht von ihm." und "Wen ruht er aus? Sich!"             (Das ist nach meinem subjektiven Empfinden z.B. eine Ausnahme. Dieses echte reflexive Verb ist für mich transitiv.)
Er kennt sich aus.-->"Er wird sich ausgekannt von ihm." und "Wen kennt er aus? Sich!" (Lässt sich für mich formal als intransitiv einstufen.)
Er erholt sich.-->"Er wird erholt von ihm/sich." und "Wen erholt er? Sich/Ihn!"              (Für mich formal intransitiv.)
Er verirrt sich.-->"Er wird verirrt von ihm." und "Wen verirrt er? Sich!"                         (Für mich formal intransitiv)
*Beispiele unecht reflexiv:*
Er trocknet sich ab.-->"Er wird abgetrocknet von sich/ihm" und "Wen trocknet er ab? Sich!"   (Für mich transitiv)
Er verletzt sich.-->"Er wird verletzt von sich" und "Wen verletzt er? Sich!"                             (Für mich transitiv)
Sie treffen sich.-->"Sie werden getroffen von sich." und "Wen treffen sie? Sich!"                    (Für mich transitiv.)
Er bewegt sich.-->"Er wird bewegt von sich." und "Wen bewegt er? Sich!"                             (Für mich transitiv.)

Alle reflexiven Verben, unechte sowie echte, sind für mich zu 100% transitiv, wenn die Referenzperson mit sich selbst, d.h. ihrem Körper, tatsächlich etwas anstellt. Das trifft zum Beispiel auf "sich ausruhen" für mich zu. Ich bringe meinen Körper quasi dazu herunterzufahren und zu ruhen. In anderen fällen muss man genauer analysieren.

Abschließend lässt sich für mich festhalten, dass reflexive Verben eine Sonderklasse darstellen und sich nicht klar und objektiv nach speziellen Kriterien in transitiv und intransitiv einstufen lassen. Es hängt von der semantischen Funktion des Verbes, von subjektivem Empfinden und der Interpretation der Klassifikationskriterien ab. Man muss also jedes reflexive Verb einzeln analysieren(auch dann wird man in Einzellfällen keinen Konsens finden) oder sich anders vertrösten. Ich für meinen Teil vertröste mich lieber anders und lasse bei allen reflexiven Verben das 2. Kriterium (setzen ins Vorgangspassiv muss möglich sein) außer Acht.


----------



## wandle

Liam Lew's said:


> Jedoch betrachte ich der Einfachheit halber letztendlich lieber alle reflexiven Verben als transitiv und lasse das 2. Kriterium für Transitivität außer Acht, um nicht in jedem Fall einzeln prüfen zu müssen.


An interesting position. May I ask what the first criterion is?


----------



## Liam Lew's

wandle said:


> An interesting position. May I ask what the first criterion is?


Hello wandle, unlike English in German linguistics for a verb to be transitive it has to require an accusative object, which is either stated or implied (context), and it has to be possible to use the verb in the processual passive (Vorgangspassiv).


----------



## wandle

> Jedoch betrachte ich der Einfachheit halber letztendlich lieber alle  reflexiven Verben als transitiv und lasse das 2. Kriterium für  Transitivität außer Acht, um nicht in jedem Fall einzeln prüfen zu  müssen.


Does that comment mean therefore that you regard all reflexive verbs as having an accusative object?


----------



## Liam Lew's

wandle said:


> Does that comment mean therefore that you regard all reflexive verbs as having an accusative object?


 Yes, that's right.


----------



## wandle

Liam Lew's said:


> Yes, that's right.


In that case, would you care to comment on this related thread?


----------



## berndf

Liam Lew's said:


> Alle reflexiven Verben, unechte sowie echte, sind für mich zu 100% transitiv, wenn die Referenzperson mit sich selbst, d.h. ihrem Körper, tatsächlich etwas anstellt. Das trifft zum Beispiel auf "sich ausruhen" für mich zu. Ich bringe meinen Körper quasi dazu herunterzufahren und zu ruhen. In anderen fällen muss man genauer analysieren.


Das Problem ist, dass dies nicht auf alle echt reflexiven Verben zutrifft. Insbesondere nicht für die Klasse der dekausativen Verben, wie _sich verlieben_. Hier tritt das Subjekt semantisch als Patiens auf und das Agens ist leer (wer oder was das Verliebt-Sein verursacht bleibt dahingestellt).

Allgemeinen gilt die Logik _Agens und Patiens sind identisch_ nicht für diejenigen echt reflexiven Verben, für die _sich_ nicht durch _sich selbst _ersetzt werden kann (_Er verliebte sich *selbst in das Mädchen_).

Es gib einige echt reflexive Verben, in denen man mit etwas Geistesakrobatik noch eine Interpretation _Agens=Patiens_ hin bekommt. Aber es gibt genügend echt reflexive Verben, wo das nicht funktioniert. Darum kann ich mich der Aussage "Alle reflexiven Verben, unechte sowie echte, sind für mich zu 100% transitiv" nicht anschließen.


----------

